

Google Tax - dsdirect
http://www.webjives.org/google-tax

======
d0ne
Direct link:
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/whymicrosoft/archive/2011/05/04/t...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/whymicrosoft/archive/2011/05/04/the-
hidden-google-tax.aspx)

